# What music you listening to?



## I Simonius (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wondered what music peoople lsitened to while doing their LR thang...

Im listening to Quantum Jump>Barracuda>'Neighbours'

oh yeah - 8)


----------



## rcannonp (Oct 29, 2007)

Radiohead - especially "In Rainbows"
Wilco
The Decemberists
Camera Obsura
Yo La Tengo
Arcade Fire


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you for asking. Mostly Jazz, not so much 'modern jazz' but the older and the latest. I am lucky to have an NPR station here that does 2' hrs of Jazz. and two other so fill in much of the rest. I hardly listen to CDs or iTunes music at all. Plenty of variaty!!! in my chosen listening style, on the air.



Don


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 30, 2007)

I think Quantum Jump almost qualify as jazz, well 'jazz-rock' - took me agesto get hold of the albums - oh they're called Cds now , innit

 also listening currently to manu Chao- La Radiolina

wonder if any patterns will emerge?


----------



## sandman (Oct 30, 2007)

rcannonp;23'8 said:
			
		

> Radiohead - especially "In Rainbows"
> Wilco
> The Decemberists
> Camera Obsura
> ...



All of the above + Pela
Anything involving Kristin Hersh


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 30, 2007)

Hm... normally just about anything, from Linkin Park to Billy Joel to RUSH to 	Siouxsie and the Banshees. Depends on the mood and the iTunes playlist. When I was active on the road at work, especially at night, it leaned more towards KMFDM or NIN, but that's another story for another time. 8)


----------



## eesparx (Oct 31, 2007)

Eric Clapton, Cream, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Rory Gallagher, Jeff Beck, Santana, Ten Years After, Robin Trower, Uriah Heep, Krokus, Argent, Traffic; just to name a few.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 31, 2007)

sandman said:


> All of the above + Pela
> Anything involving Kristin Hersh



I've done sound for Kristin, she v cool.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 31, 2007)

Right now I'm listening to a mix of stuff, currently Crane Wife 3 by the Decemberists
Also in there is Get Cape, Wear Cape, Fly. Funeral for a Friend, Republic of Loose..


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 31, 2007)

eesparx said:


> Eric Clapton, Cream, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Rory Gallagher, Jeff Beck, Santana, Ten Years After, Robin Trower, Uriah Heep, Krokus, Argent, Traffic; just to name a few.



Now there's a list I can relate to! although I haven't heard most of that stuff since the 7's. Must ask my mate John....


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Sean McCormack said:


> I've done sound for Kristin, she v cool.


I haven't had a chance to met her yet, but I'd love to. There's a bunch of photos of her here.


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 31, 2007)

*Mariza*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mariza-Conc...1'55166-9542'36?ie=UTF8&qid=1193826273&sr=8-3


----------



## B1ueb0y (Oct 31, 2007)

The Cure, The Fray, The Wedding Present, Jarvis Cocker, The Killers, Snow Patrol.


----------



## JonKa (Nov 3, 2007)

Pink Floyd, Rainbow, Jean-Michel Jarre, William Orbit, AC/DC all got aired on the Squeezebox yesterday.

John


----------



## Jon DeVaul (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe this is the thread where I can ask a question.  I have no idea who among the "new groups"(post 2''') would play music I would like.  I'm 57 and grew up with the Rolling Stones, Beatles, Led Zepplin, etc.  I love Rock and also Soul(Temps, 4 Tops, etc.).  I want to find out who among the newer performers I would maybe like.  My 13 yr. old son says the big group among his friends is "My Chemical Romance".  What kind of music do they play, and who else is out there?  Thanks,  Jon(the dinosaur:lol


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 15, 2007)

Jon DeVaul said:


> Maybe this is the thread where I can ask a question.  I have no idea who among the "new groups"(post 2''') would play music I would like.  I'm 57 and grew up with the Rolling Stones, Beatles, Led Zepplin, etc.  I love Rock and also Soul(Temps, 4 Tops, etc.).  I want to find out who among the newer performers I would maybe like.  My 13 yr. old son says the big group among his friends is "My Chemical Romance".  What kind of music do they play, and who else is out there?  Thanks,  Jon(the dinosaur:lol


Given the bands that you listed I don't think that you would like MCR that much. They're kind of a pop-punk sort of band. Here are some that you might like.

Ryan Adams - "Easy Tiger" 
Feist - "The Reminder" 
The Decemberists - "The Crane Wife" 
Wilco - "Sky Blue Sky"
Band of Horses - "Cease to Begin"


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 16, 2007)

Search for them in iTunes to get an idea of what they are like. iTunes has been a great resource for finding new music.


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 16, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Search for them in iTunes to get an idea of what they are like. iTunes has been a great resource for finding new music.



The links that I posted are to the iTunes store.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 16, 2007)

rcannonp said:


> The links that I posted are to the iTunes store.



Ah yes... I should have looked at that.


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 16, 2007)

Jon DeVaul said:


> Maybe this is the thread where I can ask a question.  I have no idea who among the "new groups"(post 2''') would play music I would like.  I'm 57 and grew up with the Rolling Stones, Beatles, Led Zepplin, etc.  I love Rock and also Soul(Temps, 4 Tops, etc.).  I want to find out who among the newer performers I would maybe like.  My 13 yr. old son says the big group among his friends is "My Chemical Romance".  What kind of music do they play, and who else is out there?  Thanks,  Jon(the dinosaur:lol



Im 54 ( a young dinosaur) and to some extent am in the same boat. What I do is listen to the Radio! Thne I make a note of whatI like and then either listen to a snippet on iTunes or ( more often) go into the store and listen to the t racks there.

also MTV??? ( a bit desperate that)

I am also fortunate that a lomg time frind buys a lot of music , but his tatse is not the same as mine, the the radio is a good one.

I listen to internet radio on iTunes mostly

Do you listen to your son's music? I found a few I liked from listening the the stuff my gtirls played.


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 16, 2007)

Nearly 59, and much prefer the Jazz covers coming out these days for much of the Early rock and folk of many artists including the Beatles, Elvis, Leonard Cohen, Lora Nero and the like.



Don


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 16, 2007)

DonRicklin;3''6 said:
			
		

> Nearly 59, and much prefer the Jazz covers coming out these days for much of the Early rock and folk of many artists including the Beatles, Elvis, Leonard Cohen, Lora Nero and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> Don



who's covering them? i.e. which Jazz musicians?


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 16, 2007)

That won't be so easy to answer. Do you have iTunes? Go to WICN.org and click on the  Listen Online link. You will get 2' hrs a day streaming Jazz and they play this stuff. They also have info pages on featured artists.


Don


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 16, 2007)

DonRicklin;3'14 said:
			
		

> That won't be so easy to answer. Do you have iTunes? Go to WICN.org and click on the  Listen Online link. YOu will get 2' hrs a day streaming Jazz and they play this stuff. They also have ifo pages on featured artists.
> 
> 
> Don



OK cheers I take a dekko


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 16, 2007)

If I remember some names I'll drop them to you.



Don


----------



## Jon DeVaul (Nov 16, 2007)

My son was never interested in music until he felt the need to fit in with his friends, so he really doesn't listen to anything unless he's in the car with me, and then he gets to hear the Stones, Led Zepplin etc.:lol:  The funny thing is every Memorial Day weekend, we have the "Blossom Festival" and they have musical groups perform.  One of the top Beatles tribute bands in the world performs every year("Paul McCartney" grew up here).  They do the Beatles from the early '6''s through Abbey Road.  Many of my sons friends act just like the kids in the '6''s-dancing, screaming etc.  Also Sonny Geracie(The Outsiders-"Time Won't Let Me") lives here, and performs-the kids love his music too.

After I posted yesterday, I did go to iTunes and looked up groups that had one thing in common-album(CD) art shot by Dave Hill.  Ghostface Killah, Soulja, and My Chemical Romance.  I know you only get like a minute of listening per song, but here's my take-GFK-don't like rap.  Soulja-actually not bad.:shock: but MCR reminded me of bubble gum(Archies, Cowsills, etc:roll.  I'll keep searching iTunes, and give some timely "dinosaur reports"-gotta go now, I'm running out of smilies to use


----------



## Jon DeVaul (Nov 16, 2007)

My son said one of the groups that's hot with his friends is Fall Out Boy.  He thinks they suck, I like them:shock:

Also I was listening to Pearl Jam, and Red Hot Chilli Peppers-I like both of these, but please don't tell me they've been around for 2' years or more:lol:


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 17, 2007)

currently.... " a Portrait of Boogie woogie Piano' especially Albert Ammons...

yeah!


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 17, 2007)

I Simonius;311' said:
			
		

> currently.... " a Portrait of Boogie woogie Piano' especially Albert Ammons...
> 
> yeah!


I have an original RCA Red Label 78 rpm set of Alber Ammons and Pete Johnson Boogies.



Don


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 18, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> I have an original RCA Red Label 78 rpm set of Alber Ammons and Pete Johnson Boogies.
> 
> 
> 
> Don



that's the stuff!


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 18, 2007)

I Simonius said:


> that's the stuff!


I'm also in to very old Romanian folk music, duennas and the like, played on the old instruments, Hammer Dulcimers, Pan pipes, fiddle and Shawms.

Any early Django, also....



Don


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 18, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> I'm also in to very old Romanian folk music, duennas and the like, plyed on the old instruments, Hammer Dulcimers, Pan pipes, fiddle and Shawms.
> 
> Any early Django, also....
> 
> ...



Now that sounds interesting!


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 18, 2007)

Redneck country boy here.


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 22, 2007)

I Simonius;3'11 said:
			
		

> who's covering them? i.e. which Jazz musicians?


Well, Cyrus Chestnut (out of New Orleans) has a new CD Covering Elvis stuff, for instance.

Don


----------



## kheops (Nov 22, 2007)

tori amos
my domain name is littleearthquakes.net for a reason


----------



## Bry (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a very wide range when it comes to music, owning about 17k CD's. Here are my current favorites:

For those that like Progressive Rock: PORCUPINE TREE, or anything else by STEVEN WILSON, AYREON, DEVIN TOWNSEND, DREAM THEATER, KEVIN MOORE, OSI, OPETH

For those that like Hawaiian: BAREFOOT NATIVES, HAPA, WILLY K, HENRY KAPONO, ERIC GILLIOM, KEAHIWAI, OLOMANA, KEOLA BEAMER, and many more.

For those that like everything else, go to www.burningshed.com, I pretty much own every album from this label.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 24, 2007)

Bry said:


> I have a very wide range when it comes to music, owning about 17k CD's.



Um... wow! :shock: I'm thinking rip all to MP3/AAC and sell them. Even at a dollar a CD, you've made a pile 'o' cash! 8)


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like advocating Copyright infringement, and coming from a Cop?

Come on Ian, I have lots of musician friends that would not take kindly to this.

I know it is widely done, but.

Don


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 24, 2007)

Ian Farlow;36'7 said:
			
		

> Um... wow! :shock: I'm thinking rip all to MP3/AAC and sell them. Even at a dollar a CD, you've made a pile 'o' cash! 8)



naughty naughty!:!:


----------



## chris02 (Nov 24, 2007)

eesparx said:


> Eric Clapton, Cream, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Rory Gallagher, Jeff Beck, Santana, Ten Years After, Robin Trower, Uriah Heep, Krokus, Argent, Traffic; just to name a few.



Great list, couple to add Led Zep and Deep Purple


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 24, 2007)

chris'2 said:


> Great list, couple to add Led Zep and Deep Purple



Hey I gotta get some 1' yrs after and Argent - I had forgotten about those guys!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 26, 2007)

DonRicklin;36'9 said:
			
		

> Sounds like advocating Copyright infringement, and coming from a Cop?
> 
> Come on Ian, I have lots of musician friends that would not take kindly to this.
> 
> ...





I Simonius said:


> naughty naughty!:!:



Doh! You're right... I wasn't thinking when I typed that. I don't advocate piracy in any form, and this is definitely one form of it. My apologies for providing a bad suggestion.


----------



## Etrsi_645 (Dec 14, 2007)

Robert Johnson...


----------



## I Simonius (Dec 14, 2007)

Etrsi_645;466' said:
			
		

> Robert Johnson...



Hot tamales!


----------



## Etrsi_645 (Dec 15, 2007)

Red hots!  yeah we got 'em for sale..



I Simonius said:


> Hot tamales!


----------



## I Simonius (Dec 15, 2007)

:lol:

I remember there was this magasine  witha  'free' blues CD eack month and I started t collect them and RJ was one of the first ones, but when It got to Buddy Rich, or Buddy Guy ('Rich Guy'?)   or someoene like that I lost interest, 

My best friend however is *totally* into the blues, unlike me who is very selctive.. RJ I like though


----------



## Richard Earney (Dec 24, 2007)

Radiohead - In Rainbows - gorgeous!
Arctic Monkeys
Bat For Lashes
The Pigeon Detectives


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 10, 2019)

Reviving a very old thread!  I was hit with a short deadline on a fairly large shoot this weekend and needed all the help I could get.  It turns out that Bill Evans is just the thing.  Napster allows me to work my way chronologically through his albums.  Jut what the doctor ordered.

--Ken


----------



## Zenon (Jun 22, 2019)

This  is an old thread and a good list.  Haven't listened to Gallagher and Trower for years.



eesparx said:


> Eric Clapton, Cream, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Rory Gallagher, Jeff Beck, Santana, Ten Years After, Robin Trower, Uriah Heep, Krokus, Argent, Traffic; just to name a few.





chris02 said:


> Great list, couple to add Led Zep and Deep Purple



Deep Purple - Tommy Bolin played on Come Taste The Band.  I'm a big fan.  If anyone is interested give Billy Cobham's Spetrum a listen.  *Jazz *Rock/Fusion/Progressive Rock with Billy Conham, Jan Hammer and Lee Sklar.  Hammer and Bolin play some pretty awesome alternating solos.

If we are going back we also have to add The Who and Floyd.  

Current. Since I'm also a Stevie Ray Vaughn fan the last several years I've been really enjoying Joe Bonamassa.  Seen him twice.  In this last year I have really gotten into Greta Van Fleet.  Seems like every old Zep fan loves these kids. You don't here this type of music from that generation these days.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 22, 2019)

Zenon said:


> This  is an old thread and a good list.  Haven't listened to Gallagher and Trower for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beethoven symphonies, concertos and sonatas.  Chopin polonaises.  Schubert symphonies, Bach Brandenberg concertos, etc.  Also Verdi and Puccini operas.

Phil


----------



## Zenon (Jun 22, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> Beethoven symphonies, concertos and sonatas.  Chopin polonaises.  Schubert symphonies, Bach Brandenberg concertos, etc.  Also Verdi and Puccini operas.
> 
> Phil



As you can see I'm not a big symphony fellow but  do enjoy it. I just don't often go out of my way to listen to it. One of my favorites Beethoven's 7th - 2nd movement. I had to look it up today as I never knew what it was called.    There are several  others that I only know when I hear them.

My wife an I will put  some on for longer drives. We have 4 seasons by Vivaldi and I really like the soundtrack from The Mission. Otherwise my knowledge is pretty limited. What does blow me away is how they wrote such complex music in that time period.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh I forgot. My wife took me to Les Miserables about 30 years ago and I didn't know the story so I really couldn't get into it. The Liam Neeson movie explained what was going on and when the last movie came out I really liked it. I'd go see a live performance again.


----------

